# Happy Thanksgiving



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody. I hope it's a safe and warm holiday for everyone!

(I don't know what, if anything this link means! I found it accidently and being Turkey day and all that...... PS it has the occasional racy moment so warn the kiddies!)

http://www.e-sheep.com/turkey/17.html


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

Chrose, et al

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you and your families! after having my family go through Katrina this year, i realize i have lots to be thankful for. actually, we all have things to be thankful for in our lives if we allow ourselves to step back and see them.

now, if i can get my persimmon cake to come out right i'll be off to a good start for the year's end cooking marathon :smiles:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I hope you all have a joyous Thanksgiving! Back to the kitchen! :chef: 

May your soufles never pout, your wine not be sour, and your soul be restful....


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

There's so much to be thankful for. I'm even thankful for my freakish friend, chrose, and the weird links he posts! This place is great!


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

Happy thanksgiving to all,

I am thankful that my kitchen didn't blow up today, and everyone showed up, more or less on time, and not too hungover.


----------

